# Басы западают



## Yaroslav Yatsyk (23 Янв 2020)

Здравствуйте. На моем аккордеоне запали две басовых кнопки на ряду из септаккордами. Как исправить эту проблему?


----------



## gerborisov (23 Янв 2020)

Неточность формулировки проблемы, говорит о том,что скорее всего, Вы сами не сможете решить её.


----------



## y.yaroslav (23 Янв 2020)

gerborisov написал(а):


> Неточность формулировки проблемы, говорит о том,что скорее всего, Вы сами не сможете решить её.


Я имел ввиду что запали две басовые кнопки, там где септаккорды.


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Янв 2020)

Отделить левый полукорпус, и понять причину. Их не так много. Изменился угол захода кнопки в тело горки из-за погнутых тяг. Опухла горка из-за неправильного хранения инструмента. В любом случае- после проникновения внутрь Вы всё увидите. И даже устраните.
Только не вздумайте поступать как пионеры, которые начинают мазать кнопки смазками...


----------



## MAN (23 Янв 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Отделить левый полукорпус, и понять причину. Их не так много.


Назовите хотя бы одну причину (помимо когнитивного диссонанса в опухшем пионерском мозге) для того, чтобы отделять в данной ситуации левый полукорпус? И кстати, уточните пожалуйста от чего именно по-вашему его нужно отделять? Если от закрывающей левую механику крышки (сетки, решетки, ажурки), то почему именно левый полукорпус, а не весь остальной аккордеон целиком?


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Янв 2020)

Ну хорошо. Отделить и разобрать. От меха, чтобы не мешал. Так у пионеров диссонанс опухлости меньше?


----------



## nidogopp43 (23 Янв 2020)

"Старики" Вы чего сцепились?


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Янв 2020)

Не, всё ОК. Просто работать с басами на аккордеоне, который в сборе- некомфортно. А когда левый п/к лежит плашмя на столе ажуркой вверх- самое оно. Имел ввиду только это. Можно и на стоячем, но зачем?


----------



## nidogopp43 (23 Янв 2020)

Да все предельно понятно было сказано в первоначальном посте. MAN решил пошутковать...пообщаться))) Саша! Я рад,что все ОК!


----------



## MAN (23 Янв 2020)

Мы просто шутим. Я во всяком случае. Дело в том, что пропустить допущенную кем-либо забавную неточность или двусмысленность в тексте и не "проехаться" по автору бывает обыкновенно выше моих сил.


----------



## nidogopp43 (23 Янв 2020)

MAN! Все понятно, сам имею такой грех...


----------



## MAN (23 Янв 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Не, всё ОК. Просто работать с басами на аккордеоне, который в сборе- некомфортно. А когда левый п/к лежит плашмя на столе ажуркой вверх- самое оно. Имел ввиду только это.


Тогда уж лучше правый полукорпус от меха отделить и отложить в сторону, иначе придётся басовый резонатор снимать, ведь он не даст нормально левый полукорпус без меха плашмя на стол положить, ибо подобно пионерской умственной опухлости диссонансно выступает за плоскость сопряжения левого полукорпуса с меховой рамкой. А зачем жа выполнять лишнюю операцию, имея ввиду этого избечь?


----------



## Gross (23 Янв 2020)

Нехитрое приспособление для работы с левым корпусом.

Два бруска с пропиленными пазами, в которые вставлена фанерина (какая попалась под руку) и планка.

Ещё одну (горизонтальную) планку подбираем по размеру инструмента. Не помешает и мягкая тряпочка- подложить под гриф. Можно заниматься и регулировкой механизма, и настройкой.


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Янв 2020)

Вспомнил третью распространённую причину. Я про неё уж писал пару лет назад тут.
Пластик горки от времени теряет объём. Сползается к центру. И идёт смещение его относительно дыр в фанере. Начинается беда- с краёв горки, там смещение заметнее. Чтобы не разбирать механику, я делал "скребок". Это сверло диаметром чуть менее отверстий в горке. У него на наждаке сточено остриё, чтоб не царапать кнопку. Этим сверлом одновременно выполняем два действия. Притапливаем кнопку внутрь, и боковой режущей кромкой сверла снимаем стружку с пластика, где он наплыл на отверстие. Кнопка начинает двигаться свободно.


----------

